# Regional NSW - Release Letter



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Mates...

Not sure how many of you are sailing the same boat. Hopefully some of you had landed a safe shore and a few as me are still longing for some shore to build our careers.

I am a Chemist with a couple of Australian Masters qualifications and some notable work experience too. I have been in Regional NSW for 4 months now. There are hardly any jobs related to my background. A few that I applied bounced back with negative replies while, some of them where kind to say that I am over qualified and should look for other positions. I am happy to be a technician or a research assistant but wanted to be in Science. 

Now, to the point. After these tormenting few months I am working as a labourer in a industry around. So wanted to apply for release letter from my sponsored regional body to broaden my search. However, I am devoid of doubts. I would appreciate anyone who can clarify all or some of my doubts. This may also be a helping platform to other 489 visa holders as me.

1. What are the limitations of release letter?
2. What are the advantages of release letter?
3. Will I be able to apply PR if I move out of the sponsored region with a release letter?
4. What supporting documents will I need for a release letter?
5. Anyone moved out of their sponsored region with a release letter?
6. Anyone got Permanent Residency after moving out of your sponsored region with release letter?

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1. What are the limitations of release letter?
*you have to live other NSW regional area.*
2. What are the advantages of release letter?
*Widen your job search in NSW regional area*
3. Will I be able to apply PR if I move out of the sponsored region with a release letter?
*You can but you have no rights to work other than NSW regional area before getting PR.*
4. What supporting documents will I need for a release letter?
*A job offer from other NSW regional area.*
5. Anyone moved out of their sponsored region with a release letter?
*I know one of my friend relocated another NSW regional area with job offer.*
6. Anyone got Permanent Residency after moving out of your sponsored region with release letter?
*Some forum members got PR living and working with 489 TR visa. *


----------

